

AMD's Cayman GPU Architecture - closure
http://realworldtech.com/page.cfm?ArticleID=RWT121410213827

======
Symmetry
So now it seems that AMD is going in a more GPGPU direction, incorporating the
equivalents of some of the changes that NVidia made with their most recent
architecture.

------
forkqueue
TLDR; It's marginally faster than the Boxster architecture, but slower than
the Carrera architecture.

